# GT-R Finally Coming to North America



## journauto (Mar 10, 2006)

At the 2006 New York Internaitonal Auto Show, Nissan Motor Co., Ltd. President and CEO Carlos Ghosn announced the next generation of Nissan's renowned GT-R performance car will be available in North America and badged as a Nissan model, consistent with its global branding. 

The GT-R, which was previewed in concept form as the GT-R PROTO, has not previously been offered for sale in North America. The GT-R will debut in production form at the 2007 Tokyo Motor Show. It is scheduled to go on sale in Japan in fall 2007, followed by the U.S. and Canada in spring 2008. 










More details on the launch of the GT-R will be available at a later date. Can't wait that long, check out this link (http://www.autoforums.com/showspotlight/747119/Nissan-GT-R-Back-Under-Wraps).

----------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------


----------

